# Trying to get public access setup...



## dreicher (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm trying to get public access to my app setup. I've deployed to a server and routed incoming TCP/UDP on port 7288 to it. From the simulator on an outside box I can connect, but as soon as I do I get:

java.io.FileNotFoundException: com/tivo/hme/bananas/background-main.png
at com.tivo.hme.sdk.Factory.getStream(Factory.java:407)
at com.tivo.hme.sdk.Application.getStream(Application.java:838)
.
.
.
at com.tivo.hme.bananas.BResSkin.get(BResSkin.java)
.
.
.

I am setting a skin from a resource and all is good when run locally; however, when trying to access remotely that's all that happens. So here are my questions...

Can you access remote Tivo apps from the simulator?
Are there additional ports that content is fed from that need to be opened / routed?
Is it an issue with skinning?

Thanks in advance for all your help.

Dan


----------



## dreicher (Dec 19, 2006)

Follow up...

I was able to get it working. I broke the background-main out of the BResSkin and went back to .png and all seems right with the world now.

Dan


----------

